# In need of air gun repair



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have an old Benjamin Franklin .22 cal pellet gun that no longer holds air. Is there anyone in the Houston area that can fix this for me. The last time this happened Oshmans fixed it but there no longer around. The pics below are of the airgun in need of repair. It's a 312 model.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

There have been posted about this before. You might do a search and find more information. I have two that I need to have fixed also.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

PM Johnny Quest (AKA Randal) he can tell you.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I think Collectors Firearms might do repairs. I know they sell RWS line...Or send back to the factory.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You can place a "drop" of oil in your Sheridan by bringing the pump arm open an you will see the pump linkage attached to the pumping piston in the tube there, open it fully an a small hole(marked "air hole, not for oil") will be accessable right in front of the "cup"on that piston place just a drop in it(I use a syringe) then pump an fire the gun a couple of times to push/spread it though,use pellgun oil or you can get a variaty of lubes from different sites made for this, LOL I have used ATF(automatic transmission fluid) works great as it seems to swell/soften the old seals a bit,it might take a couple of days to work with really old dry ones, if that doesn't fix it it will have to be resealed by you or get a pro.
Or mail it to these guys...
http://airgun-repair.com/


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sheridan is owned by crosman now. They have a find a service center on their web site.
http://www.crosman.com/cs/service-center


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

f you were closer to San Antonio Gassmans archery shop and airgun repair could help you. A bit pricey but when you consider shipping costs and such works out about the same. let me know if you need contact info. if you want to use him. As his shop addess has changed from the old place currently listed online.
STP


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

if you want to do the repairs yourself heres a website http://www.airgunwarehouseinc.com/


----------

